# Canon AE-1



## **Sarahh (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm very interested in photography, and very new, so I'm pretty clueless.
I was recently given a Canon AE-1, in great shape, but I don't entirely know where to start.
Can I buy and have developed my film at those Walmart camera places?
I don't understand if it needs a specific type of film, or something special, because it's old.

Hm, sorry for being so ignorant on it, and for a second thread [I hadn't realised there was a specific film thread], I just don't even really know where to start. :/

Any tips would be very appreciated.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, Walmart should still develop and print film.

35mm film comes in many types.
Primarily: negative and positive film
Negative film is the most common type found. This is found in colour and black & white.
Positive film is also called slide film. This type of film is most commonly used with a projector to display it on a large screen.

Films come in different speeds ... ISO. The higher the speed the less light is required ... but you pay for it in increased grainy images. You will probably find that 200 or 400 ISO colour film is the one you will see sold.

I always tended to shoot with the lowest speed for finer grain.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 12, 2009)

Kodak 35mm negative film

Fuji Photo 35mm negative film


----------



## Dwig (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's a link to a copy of the instruction manual:

Canon AE-1 instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals


----------



## Battou (Aug 12, 2009)

The AE-1 is a sound camera to learn on so have at it. 

Yes Wal Mart will sell and process 35mm film: 

Their selection of 35mm films are as follows

Kodak Max
ASA 200 Color
ASA 400 Color
ASA 800 Color
ASA 400 B/W CN (BW film for Color processing)

Fuji Superia
ASA 200 Color
ASA 400 Color
ASA 800 Color

_(I was at walmart this morning can you tell)_


Tips:

Get a Canon FD 50mm 1.4

Start out with ASA 800 untill you get used to holding the camera properly.

Keep your expectations at a minimum.

Have fun.


----------



## jbylake (Aug 19, 2009)

If you wan't to learn a lot, on the cheap, look for photography books in used bookstores, especially those written in the late seventies and up.  New books tend to focus mostly on digital.  You can pick up some good books that may even mention or feature your Cannon, but it doesn't matter, Nikon, Cannon, unless it's camera specific, they will usally cover all of the material that you need to start shooting 35mm film almost immediately.  They (older) books might delve into medium format and other things, but they will tend to focus on lens settings, film speeds, and other basic things that will apply directly to your Cannon.  By the way, I have 2 AE-1's that are near mint, and still love them.  I love the "coolness" of digital, but with film you can start fiddling with stuff, like developing your own slides and scanning them, or even setting up a darkroom.  I like fiddling with stuff, other than Photo Shop.  Anyway check your local used book store or google used book on-line book stores for photography books that are several years old, they should be cheap, and focus on film vs. heavier focus on digital.


----------

